# I lost my engagement ring :(



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Earlier tonight I brought my fiancé down to meet my new goat, Elliot, and so I could see Sully one last time before he was buried. As I was leaving the pen I reached down to pet Elliot and I realized my engagement ring was not on my finger. I am 99% sure it fell off right there but between me, my fiancé, and my mom we were unable to find it even after looking for over 30 min. It was pitch black but we had lanterns and spotlights.
The thing with this ring is that it was the ring that his dad gave to his mom. And tomorrow is the anniversary of his dad's death. HORRIBLE timing. The deal even was that if my fiancé and I don't work out, I would relinquish the ring. 
I feel like crap. 
If any of y'all are the praying type, please please pray that I find it tomorrow....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You will probably find it once the sun is up and if you don't rent a metal detector or borrow one from a friend. But I will put you in my prayers in the mean time.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh gosh, how terrible! . Try not to stress too much and keep calm when looking for it, it's better than freaking out.you know it's somewhere out there.....
My family's catholic, so whenever we lose something we pray to st Anthony, who is the patron saint of lost things being found. It's worked every time for us, you could give it a shot! . Good luck......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh! How terrible! I'm sure you'll find it as soon as the sun comes up :hug:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Did you find it yet?.......ray:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jen , you will find it in the daylight , don't worry and think positive honey  Prayers coming your way too !
:hug: You will be fine , its OK , it will be found.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! Are you certain you didn't take it off somewhere else? I'm sure daylight will help you find it. Prayers!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I lost mine too....calm down and take your time looking in the morning. Mine was lost at night too and after a hour the next day found it. You just need to be calm and go slow.....I sure hope you find it


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah just run to Home Depot/Lowe's etc. and they have these "wands" that have super strong magnets on the ends for picking up nails etc. at work sites. Shouldn't be very expensive and will help if it got slightly covered with straw or anything!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As I was looking for dh's _only_ truck key in the snow today- I wondered if you had
found your ring! Try a metal detector if the magnet thing doesn't work.. 
Sending good thoughts your way! :smile:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

magnets will non work on precious metals such as gold. Your best bet is a metal detector. You might be able to find one at a pawn shop OR put an ad in craigslist (also look for one there while you are posting) asking for someone with one to come out and look for it. Offer em 20.00 if they find it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Did you find the ring?


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes I did, after hours of searching. I'm being a lot more careful now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Jen ! Glad your back and you found your ring


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is great that you found it! I hate that awful sinking feeling in the pit of the 
stomach when you lose something precious!


----------

